# Tapioca pudding - help please



## profnot (Oct 1, 2018)

I made tapioca pudding from the box, following the directions but used almond milk instead of dairy milk.

I've made this a few times with the same disappointing results: the pudding just doesn't set up nicely.  The tapioca pearls stay small, even if I soak them longer.  I tried boiling a few minutes longer this time, which helped a little.

Is it the almond milk or is it me?

Is this yet another chemistry thing I don't understand?

My allergies prefer me to avoid dairy so I'd like to solve this problem.

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## blissful (Oct 1, 2018)

I have 30 years of experience failing to make good large pearl tapioca in milk. Gramma could do it and I cannot.


----------



## Just Cooking (Oct 1, 2018)

Interesting.. I grew up eating tapioca pudding but, haven't had it for many years.. I have to try some again..


I've never made it myself so, that might be interesting..  


Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 1, 2018)

I use Reese large pearl tapioca and follow the recipe on the packet.

I usually fold in some fresh whipped cream to lighten it up.

It might be chemistry, this vegan recipe uses almond milk and calls for the addition of cornstarch as a thickener in place of the eggs.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/vegan-tapioca-pudding-1000927


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 1, 2018)

I haven't had tapioca pudding since I was in primary school but the very thought of it still gives me a bad attack of the shudders. We used to call it frogspawn - all slimey and yuk.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 1, 2018)

profnot said:


> I made tapioca pudding from the box, following the directions but used almond milk instead of dairy milk.
> 
> I've made this a few times with the same disappointing results: the pudding just doesn't set up nicely.  The tapioca pearls stay small, even if I soak them longer.  I tried boiling a few minutes longer this time, which helped a little.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly from my last student vac when I worked as a cook in an old people's home - tapioca comes in different sized pearls. Perhaps you had a small version?


----------



## blissful (Oct 1, 2018)

One day my boss had a bunch of root canals and dental work. He came to work looking like someone took a jack hammer to his mouth. He was almost crying. It was lunch time and I asked him if he ate anything today, he said no. I took pity on him and went out and found him some motherly love, it was tapioca in a little yogurt like container, and I told him 'eat', 'you need some nourishment'. He ate it, he still looked like hell when he left work.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2018)

My sisters convinced me that tapioca pudding was  made from snots when we were kids.

I still can't eat it today.


----------



## caseydog (Oct 1, 2018)

I learned to make tapioca pudding as a teenager, and it was good! Today, I have no idea how I made it -- I drank like a judge back in those days. 

Glad to be of no help! 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 2, 2018)

I made tapioca pudding with coconut milk, it has worked fairly well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 2, 2018)

*profnot*, I found a successful vegan recipe that omits all dairy. She suggests soaking the tapioca pearls in the non-dairy milk overnight. Even though the recipe is called "*Gluten-Free Vegan Coconut Mango Tapioca Pudding*", it might have some helpful hints that don't involve ingredients you don't care to us.



buckytom said:


> My sisters convinced me that tapioca pudding was  made from snots when we were kids.
> 
> I still can't eat it today.


My Mom loved it as a kid and adult. She would call it "fish eyes in glue" and neither of her sisters could eat it. More for Mom!

Didn't bother me in the least no matter what Mom called it, I liked the stuff. She would make more so she had plenty, too.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2018)

caseydog said:


> ...I drank like a judge back in those days. ...



Interesting how currently relevant that statement is today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 2, 2018)

I would say soak the tapioca overnight and then make the pudding.  I love the stuff, but since it is mostly starch and sugar, I can't eat it on my current diet.


----------



## profnot (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the links and tips!  I'll try them out.

This thread turned out to be really funny


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 2, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I made tapioca pudding with coconut milk, it has worked fairly well.


t least it would taste of something!


----------



## CakePoet (Oct 3, 2018)

Mad Cook,  tapioca and coconut milk is one of the few things a friend can eat, so I make that fro dessert and  well I have a  happy friend.


----------



## profnot (Nov 4, 2018)

Soaking the tapioca pearls in the almond or soy milk worked great!

And since I added cardamom and nutmeg, the taste was lovely.

Thank you so much for the tips!!!


----------

